# multiple batches in one



## grgfishkeeper (Oct 15, 2012)

I have 3 batches of eggs in one bator. I got excited and every time i would get a few eggs stored up from my 2 fertile girls i threw them in the bator. Now from the quiters i only have one egg set to hatch in 2 days and a few more on 4 days and the rest in 10 days how do i do lockdown with out turning the other two batches? ??


----------



## sideways (Sep 19, 2012)

I did the same thing but mine were a week apart.... I opened and turned but I didn't really know any better as it was my first batch. I only had 1 hatch out of 4 in the first batch! But when your first chick hatches it will turn them for you!!! Mine crashed into the other eggs and rolled them over and over. I thought they'd be dead as because of the humidity and being used as footballs, but, all three hatched! Much to my surprise!


----------



## sideways (Sep 19, 2012)

Sorry probably doesn't help.... Maybe someone more experienced will know the answer.
Good luck and let us know what happens!


----------



## qcupoultry (Nov 21, 2012)

What kind of incubator are you using?


----------



## grgfishkeeper (Oct 15, 2012)

A little giant still air with the fan attachment that i bought separate ... no egg turner tho


----------



## qcupoultry (Nov 21, 2012)

I've done some experimenting with keeping younger eggs in the same incubator as ones that are hatching. I noted that they do okay with no turning for the three final days the older ones need to hatch. The trick is to not allow the humidity to get toooooo high as that will put too much moisture into the eggs that aren't ready. It's not an ideal situation, but it can work. If you can stabilize the younger eggs so the hatched chicks don't play kickball with them then that would be good. Some small movement would be just fine, just like having them turn the eggs for you. It's not good to have them banged around as it could damage the delicate blood vessels that are kinda floating around in younger eggs, though. Anyway, you want to get the first chicks out as soon as they are dry. I recommend getting some of that porous shelf liner to put on the wire so you can clean things up really quick. Hens get off of their nests so a small bit of cooling is okay for the remaining eggs. You don't want to leave any hatch goo in your incubator as it can grow bacteria.


----------



## Kellence (Nov 15, 2012)

I did this too and have had a really good success rate as long as the eggs that are due to hatch you stop turning 3 days before add the extra water a day before they are due and if you have chance to keep an eye on the hatching ones for piercing the membranes and getting out their shells ok then when the due one have hatched I just take the water back down I think as long as they first 10-12 day go well they have a really good chance I had 3 different batches in my incubator and out of the 12 I only lost 1 during the hatch and one died about half way through incubation.


----------



## Birdmom (Sep 20, 2017)

What is a porous shelf liner?


qcupoultry said:


> I've done some experimenting with keeping younger eggs in the same incubator as ones that are hatching. I noted that they do okay with no turning for the three final days the older ones need to hatch. The trick is to not allow the humidity to get toooooo high as that will put too much moisture into the eggs that aren't ready. It's not an ideal situation, but it can work. If you can stabilize the younger eggs so the hatched chicks don't play kickball with them then that would be good. Some small movement would be just fine, just like having them turn the eggs for you. It's not good to have them banged around as it could damage the delicate blood vessels that are kinda floating around in younger eggs, though. Anyway, you want to get the first chicks out as soon as they are dry. I recommend getting some of that porous shelf liner to put on the wire so you can clean things up really quick. Hens get off of their nests so a small bit of cooling is okay for the remaining eggs. You don't want to leave any hatch goo in your incubator as it can grow bacteria.


 What is porous shelf liner? We have a rubbery nonskid shelf liner, though our eggs are nowhere near the hatch date


----------

